# Short video of pups



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm trying the video option on my camera, caught couple mins of Indy and Uno spazzing out and playing when my sisters dog came over for a visit. Please excuse the mess, I normally dont let them jump on the couch, but it was laundry day anyways.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice pack!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Are those all your dogs? I only know about Uno, we need more pics of the others!! Please.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Are those all your dogs? I only know about Uno, we need more pics of the others!! Please.


Lauren- I just have Uno, Indy the dachshund belongs to my parents, but he spends the bulk of his time at my place for company, so he's kind of my dog since I feed/walk and take care of him in general, plus buy everything for him. The black dog belongs to my sister. 

Here's few more pics


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

The dachshund is beautiful, he is so funny in the video..just barking at everyone. 

And your sisters dog is adorable, I have a soft spot for little mixes!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I love Uno's eyes and the way he looks sideways at the other pups. How old is he now Unosmom? 
Looks like fun, especially with 3 dogs, normally it's like 2 is fun, 3 is a crowd.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> I love Uno's eyes and the way he looks sideways at the other pups. How old is he now Unosmom?
> Looks like fun, especially with 3 dogs, normally it's like 2 is fun, 3 is a crowd.


Penny- he's 7 now, although still acts like a pup half the time, racing around and playing with younger dogs. It's fun to watch them play because Juni is very hyper and Uno and Indy try to "herd" her, although it's just play, Uno would never hurt her.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ah well whats a little dog hair in the bed. I protest at the grit myself.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks had they had lots of fun!


----------

